# How to make a temporary donkey shelter - any ideas?



## KeenaFarm

I am probably spamming this forum with donkey questions so I apologize, lol.

I am trying to think of a way to create a temporary shelter for the two donkey's I will be bringing home. They'll be separated from their real shelter for a bit before they get used to the goats so they'll be needing somewhere to sleep and I'd love to put something together with things I already have or can get easily. I don't want to build a whole new shelter but I may have to if I can't figure this out. Hoping to avoid it! 
I live in Rhode Island so it is getting to that point of being a bit colder and rain/snow is on the horizon but I just need something temporary that can keep them out of the wet. Any suggestions?  They are 2 standards.


----------



## ksalvagno

Having another shelter never hurts. With the crappy weather on the way, I'd build a nice 3 sided shelter on runners. Then you could move it.


----------



## sweetgoats

Get it up fast, here in Colorado the storm is her and cold as ever. I had to leave today for several day and I had to lock the girls up in the barn, all bedded down and lot and lot of hay to eat.


----------



## SalteyLove

The quickest & cheapest will be a hoop shelter made of livestock welded wire panels from Tractor Supply and a heavy duty good quality tarp. You can also use metal t stakes and a few pallets to make side walls for this hoop structure. Be sure to face it the right direction so storms can't blow in or fashion one end cap. I will try to hijack a photo of the type of shelter I'm describing.


----------



## SalteyLove

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/446664-cattle-panel-shelter-covering.html


----------



## happybleats

you need somethng that will hold up to both weather and donkeys...although donkeys are less disctructive then horses or goats...they can also be less graceful..even though we have barn space...we had to move the donkeys to the front pasture due to hunting season....here is a link to what we are going to make...but we will use solid pallets and use heavy duty tarps to finish out the walls and roof..since all we have is the frame...
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/12/77/5e/12775e5c3ff4ee17209877997a46b149.jpg


----------



## KeenaFarm

My first thought was a hoop shelter made with a tarp over it but for some reason I didnt think it would be big enough. Now tomorrow I am going to be findingy extra panels and what tarps I can find! We want to build another shelter for sure but we still need to collect more pallets and I need something fast because these guys will be coming within the week or next week depending on how fast I can get a hoop house up. Thanks so much and ill be sure to post pics of it


----------



## happybleats

if the donkeys are standard and you use panels...you may need to start with panel sides...then add the hoop on top of those..you will need very tall T post to support the extra height...


----------



## Jessica84

Oh Cathy thank you for sharing that. I'm putting my 'carport' up tomorrow and have been at a loss on how to make it a bit more solid. 
Sorry I know I was no help here but thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KeenaFarm

We have I think 15 or 16 foot long cattle panels with 6 foot posts so after work today Im going to see if that will work on its own or if it will need something added ill keep you posted


----------

